# Tony Blauer



## xfighter88 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was looking into going to a seminar or 2 put on by Tony Blauer's company. Is there anyone out there who has experience with his clinics? Has anyone heard good or bad things about his company? It seems pretty legit. Opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 30, 2010)

Any serious RBSD seminar is always worth it. Tony is one of the bigger names out there with his SPEAR concept, I would definately attend, at the very least for the experience.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 30, 2010)

His SPEAR concept can be found in other arts but he has a great way to teach and use it so you can get in and do either what he shows or your own brew of Doom.

 What I call a good "Oh ****!" system.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> His SPEAR concept can be found in other arts but he has a great way to teach and use it so you can get in and do either what he shows or your own *brew of Doom*.
> 
> What I call a good "Oh ****!" system.


 
If you go to Cornwall you can drink Doom Bar beer :ultracool

http://www.sharpsbrewery.co.uk/our-beers/doombar/


Thought Chris would appreciate this lol.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard plenty of good things about Tony Blauer over the years.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 31, 2010)

He's got good material but tends to talk alot during these seminars.

Some people like this, others don't.

Overall good material. Tony tends to be a little full of himself, but I've heard he's gotten better over the years.

Either way you will learn some applicable things there.

If you don't like the talking approach and prefer the doing approach instead there's Clint Sporman, Geoff Thompson and Rich Dimitri, similar RBSD but less talk more action.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Aug 1, 2010)

Tony did a seminar for us last weekend. My instructor brought him in to work with our instructors and I was impressed both by his material and his presentation. I've worked with many of the top people in RBSD over the years and would highly recommend Tony's seminars.


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a big fan of him personally, he as SensibleManiac said can be a little too full of himself.His training suits are excellent..


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm one of the S.P.E.A.R. instructors for our agency and trained under tony about a decade ago.  It isn't the be-all-to-end-all combatives system, but it is an excellent system with a large data base of real world successes in uses-of-force.  It was impressive enough that our agency (one of the largest in our state) adopted it into our in-service D.T. program.  It is simple, based on gross motor skills that are easily learned and best of all, retained in long term memory.  

If you have a chance to attend a seminar, either by Tony or a qualified instructor I'd suggest highly that you take it.  It blends nicely into many other systems.


----------



## budogeek (Jan 23, 2012)

Tony Blauer just did an interview for the Guardian Angels, the all-volunteer crime deterrent / violence prevention UNARMED group that operates around the world. It's a little long, because he covers so much:

http://laguardianangels.org/tony-blauer-interview-with-guardian-angels/


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never attended anything of his in person but his material on line looks pretty good. I'd suggest it depends on what you do already and how well you think his concpets will fit in for your students. His greater than 90 elbow angle concept is such a good match for Wing Chun it could quite possibly have originated there, but not every art will gel so well with what he teaches and ultimately you don't want your students to be left confused or with conflicting concepts that negate each other.


----------

